# Speedsolving.com Mobile - Tapatalk is now free



## pjk (Jun 17, 2013)

To access the forum via mobile, you can point your mobile browser to m.speedsolving.com as usual, or download the Tapatalk app and use that. Previously, it was a couple dollars for the app (on some platforms), but now it is free.



Get Tapatalk app for free!

Checkout Tapatalk 2 for Android in Amazon App Store, Tapatalk 4 (Beta) in Google Play, and the original Tapatalk app for iOS in the Apple App Store.


Update: Tapatalk is free and can be downloaded here. It provides not only a great browsing experience, but also has features like push notifications, subscriptions, liking posts, etc. We recommend using this or our mobile at at m.speedsolving.com.

Please let me know if you have any issues.


----------



## kcl (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks man. Been waiting for it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yay, I must get this for iPad. Or maybe it's better to use desktop version on iPad? I'll just figure it out on my own...


----------



## Veerexx (Jun 18, 2013)

Yay! Been waiting for this for a while as the mobile platform of this forum is quite dodgy...


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks a ton for this post.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 19, 2013)

On a similar note, why does not the web page re-direct to the mobile site when accessing through a mobile browser, or jsut show it as is? It could of course be my browser, because on my phone it just shows a blank page when browsing www.speedsolving.com directly, but requesting desktop version shows everything normally. It's not the best experience to browse the full page on a 4" screen though, so thanks for pointing out that Tapatalk is now free, I had no idea.


----------



## pjk (Jun 21, 2013)

BrainOfSweden said:


> On a similar note, why does not the web page re-direct to the mobile site when accessing through a mobile browser, or jsut show it as is? It could of course be my browser, because on my phone it just shows a blank page when browsing www.speedsolving.com directly, but requesting desktop version shows everything normally. It's not the best experience to browse the full page on a 4" screen though, so thanks for pointing out that Tapatalk is now free, I had no idea.


Lots of people want to see the full page on their 4" screen. I had setup the auto-redirect but a lot of people preferred the other way.

What kind of phone are you using? The blank page issue has come up before, and it only happens on some phones.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a Galaxy S2 with a custom ROM.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 21, 2013)

Patrick: The blank page issue happened on my Galaxy S3, my ASUS Transformer tablet, and on my Nexus 4. Ever since I've used Chrome and "Request Desktop Site" though the issue is resolved. I still get a blank page though if I don't request desktop site on my Nexus 4 (I just tried it). Anyhow, thanks for the heads up for free Tapatalk. I'd been debating purchasing it, but since it's free I"ll give it a shot.


----------



## TheJCube (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the exact same issue as James on the Galaxy S4, but the normal Internet Browser doesn't have this problem when I access the site.


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh. I thought you couldn't even access this site via mobile device until now. *facepalm*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tapatalk is free now? Aww man, I think it was $4-$5 and I bought it :/


----------



## cubesonfire (Jun 27, 2013)

I have an Android micromax canvas 2 and I had the blank page issue on the Android browser but I got chrome and it resolved the issue. Also,I Am lucky not to buy tapatalk., I thought about it.


----------



## windhero (Jun 27, 2013)

When I click the link for iOs the app still isnt free. Im on an iPad, any idea on what im doing wrong?


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 2, 2014)

The latest Tapatalk update is truly awful, to the point of being unusable. It's like they have a saboteur on their UI team, systematically ruining what used to be a decent app.

Are there any other forum reader apps (for Android) that work with speedsolving.com? Any recommendations?

I just have to rant. Here's some top tips for UI design, from the Tapatalk team.

Waste as much space as possible on pointless graphics (silly title bars)
The fewer posts visible, the better - people like scrolling (now only 3 per screen)
Make the most important information the least prominent (topic title in unread view)
Actually if information is useful at all, make it hard to see (unread posts marker - yes, there is one)
Or better still, remove it entirely! (time of last post in unread topics view)
Remove the features people use (browse), and add silly features nobody cares about (feed)
Make your navigation different to everyone else's (menu moved to right)
Who wants to refresh with one tap? Much better to bury the option in a menu
Oh, and make sure the refresh option is right next to "mark all read" to catch those lazy thumbs


----------



## Carrot (Dec 2, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> The latest Tapatalk update is truly awful, to the point of being unusable. It's like they have a saboteur on their UI team, systematically ruining what used to be a decent app.
> 
> Are there any other forum reader apps (for Android) that work with speedsolving.com? Any recommendations?
> 
> ...



Personally I am viewing the desktop version from my phone with the chrome browser, works like a charm for me.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 2, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Personally I am viewing the desktop version from my phone with the chrome browser, works like a charm for me.


My screen's too small, eyes too lazy and thumbs too fat...


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Apr 30, 2015)

SpeedSolving.com doesn't seem to be working with Tapatalk on any of my devices anymore. I can still get to other forums with it, though. Can anyone check if the server Plugin needs an update?


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 30, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> SpeedSolving.com doesn't seem to be working with Tapatalk on any of my devices anymore. I can still get to other forums with it, though. Can anyone check if the server Plugin needs an update?



For me, its only been working on my home wifi and thats it.... dont know what that means, but maybe its helpful for diagnosing the problem.


----------



## TDM (Apr 30, 2015)

I've also had trouble connecting to it when not at home. It works very occasionally at college, but most of the time it can't connect.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 30, 2015)

I get network errors 100% of the time, myself. Still get notifications somehow, but I can't view anything.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 30, 2015)

Tapatalk is my primary method of checking the forums lately, and it has been working fine for me for the past couple months. There was an update a couple months ago, make sure you got that? I'm using an iphone if that helps diagnose the possible issue.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Apr 30, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Tapatalk is my primary method of checking the forums lately, and it has been working fine for me for the past couple months. There was an update a couple months ago, make sure you got that? I'm using an iphone if that helps diagnose the possible issue.



I'm current on all my updates but I use the Android version. I run a forum and use the Tapatalk plugin and they have very frequent updates on the server side, too.


----------



## pjk (May 5, 2015)

Are these issues still happening? I'll update Tapatalk soon on the forum.

Alternatively, use m.speedsolving.com.


----------



## kcl (May 5, 2015)

pjk said:


> Are these issues still happening? I'll update Tapatalk soon on the forum.
> 
> Alternatively, use m.speedsolving.com.



It works for me.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 5, 2015)

pjk said:


> Are these issues still happening? I'll update Tapatalk soon on the forum.
> 
> Alternatively, use m.speedsolving.com.



Still no luck on Android.


----------



## Berd (May 7, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Still no luck on Android.



Me neither ((


----------



## pjk (May 8, 2015)

Clear your cache on the app, sign out and sign back in. The issue should be fixed.


----------



## KevinG (May 8, 2015)

pjk said:


> Clear your cache on the app, sign out and sign back in. The issue should be fixed.



Nope...


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 8, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Nope...



No luck here, either.


----------



## Ranzha (May 8, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> No luck here, either.



Ditto.


----------



## pjk (May 13, 2015)

Not sure what the issue is here, or why it started. But I've uninstalled it and reinstalled with no luck. I'm in the process of talking with Tapatalk and will update here once this is resolved. Sorry about this issue.


----------



## JK (May 13, 2015)

pjk said:


> Not sure what the issue is here, or why it started. But I've uninstalled it and reinstalled with no luck. I'm in the process of talking with Tapatalk and will update here once this is resolved. Sorry about this issue.



Waiting for the solution...


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 13, 2015)

pjk said:


> Not sure what the issue is here, or why it started. But I've uninstalled it and reinstalled with no luck. I'm in the process of talking with Tapatalk and will update here once this is resolved. Sorry about this issue.



Thank you for the update.


----------



## pjk (May 16, 2015)

I've temporarily disabled it as the latest version was causing some issues with the forum. In the meantime use m.speedsolving.com or view the desktop version of the site.


----------



## pjk (May 31, 2015)

I've updated the mobile theme, have a look at m.speedsolving.com . Tapatalk so far has been unsupportive in resolving the issue with Android. Once they resolve it I will gladly update, but until then, use the mobile theme. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 31, 2015)

pjk said:


> I've updated the mobile theme, have a look at m.speedsolving.com . Tapatalk so far has been unsupportive in resolving the issue with Android. Once they resolve it I will gladly update, but until then, use the mobile theme. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.



Just tried it out. It seems that the spoilers don't work. Nothing happens when I press the "show" buttons (using Chrome on Android).


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 31, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Just tried it out. It seems that the spoilers don't work. Nothing happens when I press the "show" buttons (using Chrome on Android).



The new mobile theme is much better and I appreciate the update. It's far more usable. I concur on the spoiler button. It didn't work with the old theme, either.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hmmm... Tapatalk on Android seems to be working again. Nice.


----------



## Berd (Jun 7, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Hmmm... Tapatalk on Android seems to be working again. Nice.


Yes it is!


----------



## pjk (Jun 9, 2015)

Strange issue, but it does appear to be working again. Tapatalk has been mostly unresponsive in solving the issue, and I'm unsure how it got resolved. 

In regards to the m.speedsolving.com, I will continue and work to improve it (fix spoiler issue, etc.).


----------



## Berd (Jun 9, 2015)

pjk said:


> Strange issue, but it does appear to be working again. Tapatalk has been mostly unresponsive in solving the issue, and I'm unsure how it got resolved.
> 
> In regards to the m.speedsolving.com, I will continue and work to improve it (fix spoiler issue, etc.).


I got an update on the app store; then it started working again.


----------



## pjk (Dec 19, 2015)

An update has been made to the mobile site at m.speedsolving.com. A few minor issues have been fixed such as the "What's New" not working on mobile. If you have any issues, please report them here.


----------

